# Urgency in Diarrhea



## Mohammad zuhar (Oct 29, 2007)

HiI am mohammad zuhr, aged 23, a citizen of india.i have been suffereing from IBS diarrhea sice last 6 years. I consulted manydoctors and none of them reported that i am negative(even i had undergonecolonoscopy). So i have consulted a psychatrist and he explained to me aboutthe disorder about IBS(recently, about 1 year back)I have been consulting him for some months and i didnot find any extraadvantage. So i stopped consulting him and consulted a hypnotyst and haveundergone 5 sessions of hyonosis (since last three months). The hypnosys hadgiven me some advantage, but not to satisfactory level. I am not taking anymedicines since last year for any stomach problems. I carry on self hypnosysevery dayWhenever i am in a travel or whenever i fear, i feel the condition to beworse. I need to find a toilet and i cant control much. (but after hypnosysi feel i can control a bit better).Please help me of some medications which are available in India. Once icarry on medications with meditations i think i can manage IBS.Can one help me in the better medications for this. I will be very thankful if any one could do so.I have been taking calcium supplement containing (Mg, zn and vut D3) for last two weeks.Which anti depressent and anti spadosmic is good for severe IBD diarrhea(in India).what should be the dosage?


----------

